# First and last trip through the destin pass.



## Stuntman (Oct 28, 2015)

Been going out every Tuesday for the last month either launching from the beach or hanging out in the bay by the coast Guard station. This past week I got a late start but managed a few decent fish. At some point I decided it would make sense to head out through the pass and troll or hang out by the west jetty. Now I've been through the pass a ton on boats and should have known how quickly the conditions can change. From the bridge it looked calm but once I was past the finger jetty I realized I was in an outgoing tide. There were 4-5ft swells coming from all angles and this was compounded by the complete disregard all the boats seemed to have for me. I managed to get outside the west jetty and caught a big Jack as well as a bunch of hardtails. There was a large group of jetskis that were running laps nearby so I decided to head back in after 20-30 minutes. I honestly can't remember the last time I felt so nervous. Boats were throwing huge wake at me and the pass was churning huge swells from the outgoing tide. I almost got thrown into the jetty rock due to the fact I had large swells throwing me from behind. I had already accepted I was going to lose all my gear and was preparing to swim. Luckily I managed to eventually get inshore without taking a spill. I have no doubts that if I would have been on my old paddle yak I would have been swimming. Being able to peddle and use my rudder on my hobie revo kept my stupid decision from becoming a dangerous one. My biggest catch that day was a lesson in using common sense and respecting the water.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Glad you made it back and thanks for giving others some input.


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

With all due respect, that was stupid as hell and you're lucky to be alive. A kayak has no business in or near the pass, especially Destin pass.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow. Just wow...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the post more than one kayaker will learn from it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, the pass is no place fer a yak.....really skinny and alot of traffic. Glad you made it back in w/ no issues.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

I've been puckered up in that pass before... and I was on a boat!!! Lots of currents doing weird things in there.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I see you got it up for sell. It must of been tough.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Glad you made it back safe. 

Agreed with above, been through thousands of times on a 21 CC with some pretty crazy experiences


----------



## Stuntman (Oct 28, 2015)

@swc not selling that one, actually picked up a 2014 pa12 but had to buy all the other stuff including the sport.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone else finding irony in his name?


----------



## northportcjm (Jun 9, 2009)

Man that's just scary. My dad would tell me "I'm gonna kill you after I hug you", when I would do something dangerous like that and scare the crap out of him. Glad you are okay. I almost fell in the pass at perdido when I was a kid. Slipped on the rocks and my dad pulled me out from between the rocks with waves crashing on me. We were only site seeing for a few minutes looking at the big boats and I almost got it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brads (Jun 12, 2016)

Irony in his name, yeah so what. I think most people including myself see the bigger issue. He realized he made a huge mistake that could have turned deadly, and had the balls and humility to share it with this forum. Glad you made it back safe. You learned. That's the beauty of kayaks man, we don't need the pass...ever. Launch on any beach that boats need to burn gas to get too. New yakers, chalk this one up in your playbook.


----------



## offshorelarry (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad you made it back safe and sound. Good lessen learned and hope others will heed the warning. We all do things we knew was stupid and done it anyway. So can't jump on you over it but glad you posted it so others will know


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Your real lucky.
Don't blame the big boats.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*If you are concerned about yakin' safety--*

Get a cat scan of your brain and calculate brain volume. Call this "A". Next, heft your balls and calculate the volume. Call this "B". If measurement "B" is greater than measurement "A," quit yakin' because one of these days you are gonna get in real serious trouble.

Seriously, a lack of common sense (Balls larger than Brain) can get you in real trouble.

For coastal residents or folks who live near the coast please remember that *YOU DON'T ABSOLUTELY HAVE TO GO FISHING.*
*
IT IS FAR BETTER TO BE ON THE HILL WISHING YOU WERE ON THE WATER THAN TO BE ON THE WATER WISHING YOU WERE ON THE HILL.*

Been there, done that and somehow managed to survive.


----------



## feef706 (Oct 18, 2011)

I cannot imagine going through the pass in a yak, thanks for sharing with those of us less experienced, very well could save someone's life sharing this kind of experience.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

About 3 weeks ago I was baiting up at the east jetty and there were 5 yaks spaced evenly across the mouth. I commented that this will get interesting when the 3 party boats steaming south pass... and it did. The captain of the Florida Girl got on the loud speaker and said "That's a really stupid idea guys!" Those guys were tossed around pretty good.


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*Calm Waters and Dolphins and a YAK*

on my maiden voyage i caught a spanish, put him on the stringer and hung him over the side because he was flopping in the yak, WELL dolphins came to play with my dinner and dumped me over, i kicked and pushed for 45 minss. because i did not educate myself on how to get backin my yak,,, This is just to say SHIT HAPPENS be safe


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

destin pass makes me nervous in a boat some days and i do it regulary...was just saying the other day id never do this in a kayak..glad your ok man....


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

At times, on a beautiful day on the water , then there is a tremendous amount of water flowing and a tide change and a little wind and a Saturday afternoon around 3-4, and you can have a serious issue if caught in a yak in the middle of all that.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

its for sell

site fishing
:shifty:


----------

